# الى جميع متابعى منتديات الكنيسه العربيه مسلم او مسيحى او ملحد شارك برأيك



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2010)

*هل تؤيد موقف الكنيسة ( البابا شنوده )   فى رفض حكم الزواج  الثانى للاقباط ؟*

*نعم 

ام

لا*

*شارك برأيك فى الاستطلاع*​


----------



## ponponayah (2 يونيو 2010)

*اكيد طبعا انا مع رأى البابا
وانا شوفت الحوار اللى دار على الموضوع دا
وعجبنى جدا الكلام اللى اتقال
احنا ملناش دعوة بأى كلام ولا قوانين حكومية احنا لينا كتبنا المقدس

ميرسى جدااا يا مينا
​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 يونيو 2010)

*احنا لينا قانون واحد في الايمان هو كلام الله*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع صعب وبصراحة بس انا ضد اسلوب الاجبار​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

*انا بأيد البابا طبعا

لأن دي عقيده مش قانون نعدل فيه برحتنا

ولو وفقنا علي الحكم ده بعد كده هيغيروا كل حاجه في ديننا

شكرا ليك ا كيوبيد​*


----------



## bashaeran (3 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا نويد البابا لكن هل تكمل المشكلة في زواج ثاني . لا اعتقد لان كل الكنائس الشرقية والغربية كانت لا تويد لان الرب بذل نفسة من اجل كنيسة واحدة . بالنسبة لي كوني من الكنيسة الشرقية البابلية الكلدانية ومتزوج ومقتنع بان الزواج واحد يكفي ومهما كان. لكن في الحروب والموت يكمن القرار للكنيسة انذك وشكرا للموضوع​*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (3 يونيو 2010)

اكيد نعم ...
هل تدخل الدين المسيحي بقانون دولة يوما ما ؟؟؟، حتى تتدخل هي الان في قانوننا الايماني ََََ!!! 
لاتوجد قوة على وجه الارض تمنع كنيسة الاقباط من مخالفة كلام المسيح ....
وفي تاريخ الشهداء عبر وحكمة ...
سلام . ​


----------



## سور (3 يونيو 2010)

طبعا كيوبيد بأيده جدا جدا جدا 
ومعجبه بقوة البابا وحزمه فى هذا الموضوع
لانه مافيش قوة على  الارض ممكن تخلينا نغير 
حرف واحد من كلام السيد المسيح
هما عايزنا نتفكك ونعيش حياة التفكك الاسرى اللى هما فيها
ده من اهم اللى بيميزنا ترابطنا الاسرى مهما اختلفنا ربنا بيعمل ويرجعنا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*نعم اؤيد و بقوه رفض قداسه البابا شنوده لهذا الضغط و اتمني ان يكون كسلفه البابا اثناسيوي تعذب و جاهد و رفض ضغط الاريوسيين عليه لكي يقبل بما يدينون و لكنه رفض*​ 
*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*​ 
*و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي علينا هذا اولا*​ 
*و ثانيا محمد نفسه و خلفاءه لم يتدخلوا في المسيحيه باكثر من الجزيه و التعصب و الاضطهاد و لكن لم يفكروا يوما في تغير شعائر و شرائع المسيحيه و اليهوديه ابدا*​ 
*فما هذا الذي يحدث الان؟؟؟؟ لا افهم بالظبظ*​ 
*ثالثا في الدول العلمانيه الليبراليه لم تضغط الدوله علي الكنيسه للتطليق او تغيير قانونها*​ 
*ان ما يحدث الان ضغط مثلما حدث ايام الاتحاد السوفيتي*​ 
*يالا ربنا يتصرف*​ 

*يا رب ارحم*​ 

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

*بدون رفض او تأييد *

*لنا الكتاب المقدس *
*من يخالفه نخالفه*
*ومن يؤيده نؤيده*

*وطبعا مستحيل البابا يخالفه*
*فنؤيد الكتاب ونؤيد رأي البابا*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

بأيد بابانا الغالى طبعا واحنا قبل ما نأيد البابا مأيدين كتابنا المقدس اللى هو لينا دستور وحياه والحكومه مستحيل تجبرنا نخالف تعاليم دينا ومافيش أى حد على مستوى العالم هايسكت على الجبر دا وثم براحتهم يعملوا قوانين بمزاجهم واحنا نسمع من هنا ونطلع من هنا 
يغنوا فى الهواء ياليل 
ربنا معاك يابابانا الغالى ومع كل ولادك ورعيتك
ميرسى كتير مينا لطرحك هذا الموضوع المهم جدا جدا


----------



## zezza (3 يونيو 2010)

فى الكلية  كان عندنا مبدأ واضح خصوصا للاحوال الشخصية و هو 
"" لا اجتهاد مع وجود نص """
و النص موجود فى الكتاب المقدس واضح و صريح.... و قداسة البابا لازم يحافظ على كلام ربنا حتى لو الدنيا كلها ضغطت عليه 
طبعا اؤيد موقف الكنيسة لانه موقف ربنا نفسه ​


----------



## The White Knight (3 يونيو 2010)

طبعا كلنا بنأيد البابا وبنقول لأ لأي حد عايز يهمش عقيدتنا وإيمانا
ويلوي دراع الكنيسة عشان نبقي زيهم.

ربنا يرحمنا

ميرسي عزيزي كيوبيد​


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

بالتأكيد أؤيد ، لأنها عقيدتى ..


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2010)

*نعم اؤيد*
*هى دى عقيدتنا و مش هنسمح اننا نجامل القانون على حساب مسيحيتنا و تعاليمنا*
*و الدولة لو مش عاجبها تشرب من البحر واعلى ما فى خيلهم يركبوه و مش هيقدوا يعملوا حاجة و هنشوف*


----------



## جيلان (3 يونيو 2010)

done .......


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا نؤيد البابا *​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*اكيد بنؤيد البابا وبحييه على قوته ومواجهته لقوات الشر المتمثله بالحكومه *

*واللي بتعجبلو يا ترى لو حكومات الدول الاوربيه اصدرت قرار بمنع زواج المسلم باكتر من زوجه لانه يخالف*

*القوانين الاوربيه فهل هيرضو بهاد الشي ؟؟؟!*

*ناس متخلفه ومش فاهمه اللي خلا الشعب يستحمل العذابات والموت من اجل كلمة الله *

*هيخليهم يوقفو بشده ضد اي قرار هيمس في عقيدتنا المسيحيه والكتاب المقدس *

*وبرايي المفروض المحاميين هلا يشتغلو لاني بشوف ان القضاة نفسهم*

* بيزدرو الديانه المسيحيه وبيسيئو للكتاب المقدس في حكمهم ده *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*يس بكل تأكييييييييد​*


----------



## MATTEW (3 يونيو 2010)

*ليس من حق اي مخلوق في الدنيا كلها يجبر الكنيسه علي الزواج التاني *
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 يونيو 2010)

طبعا مع البابا بدون تفكير علشان هو ده الصح 

بشكرا + Cupid +​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *اكيد طبعا انا مع رأى البابا
> وانا شوفت الحوار اللى دار على الموضوع دا
> وعجبنى جدا الكلام اللى اتقال
> احنا ملناش دعوة بأى كلام ولا قوانين حكومية احنا لينا كتبنا المقدس
> ...




نورتى يا بونى


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *احنا لينا قانون واحد في الايمان هو كلام الله*



نورت يا حبيبى


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

*ليس من حق أحد أن يفرض علي البابا شنودة ولا علي الكنيسة أيا كان هذا الشخص أي شئ أو حكم محكمة يتعارض أو يتنافي مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس*​


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا موقف  البابا صحيح 100% لانة بيطبق تعاليم الانجيل*
*بس اسمحلى كيوبيد اوضح نقطة الكنيسة لاترفض الزواج  الثانى بصورة مطلقة*
*لكن الجزئية الىخصل عليها خلاف هى ان لوحد اطلق مدنى برة الكنيسة طلعوا  قرار انهم عاوزين يلزموا الكنيسة بانها تجوزوا مع انة اصلا مش اطلق كنسى عشان الكنيسة رافضة اسباب الطلاق اللى اخدت بيها المحكمة المدنية*
*الكنيسة تسمح بصورة عادية بالزواج الثانى قى حالات  لاتتعارض مع الانجيل مثل وفاة الزوج او الزوجة او الطلاق لعلة الزنا( تسمح للطرف البرىء بالزواج) وفىحالات البطلان تعطى تصربح جواز كذلك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2010)

طبعا اؤيد البابا في كل قرار يخص الكنيسه
لان دا كلام ربنا ونص صريح في الانجيل المقدس​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يونيو 2010)

اكيد طبعا مع البابا شنودة والكنيسة 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الموضوع صعب وبصراحة بس انا ضد اسلوب الاجبار​




مقولتيش رأيك برضه انتى مع ولا ضد ؟


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا مع البابا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> مقولتيش رأيك برضه انتى مع ولا ضد ؟




طبعا انا ضد اى قانون دولة يتدخل فى ديانتنا
وطبعا مع رأى سيدنا​​


----------



## Mason (5 يونيو 2010)

اكيد نعم 
وربنا يعين البابا ويقوية على كل مؤامرات العدو


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا بأيد البابا طبعا
> 
> لأن دي عقيده مش قانون نعدل فيه برحتنا
> 
> ...



اشكرك يا حبيبى نورتنى


----------



## ASTRO (7 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحة انا حاسس اننا لازم نأيده لأنه بيقاتل للدفاع عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس,لكن فى نفس الوقت حاسس انه تكريس للدولة الدينية على حساب الدولة المدنية,وهذا هو ما ارفضه لأن عواقبه ستكون وخيمة .*


----------

